# issue with cannon 5D



## Timalt (Feb 26, 2011)

[video=vimeo;20396726]http://vimeo.com/20396726[/video]

We're having an issue with our Cannon 5D when trying to use it for video recording. This short clip is what happens when we try and hit record (it turns itself off after a few seconds). Has anyone seen this before or got any ideas how to remedy the issue?


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2011)

I'd slip a M2 into the title in the future so that people know which 5D you are having problems with (though its easy in this case since only the M2 has video). 

First up I'd say check the basics - check all the custom functions that you've set to make sure you've not one causing a conflict - check that the battery is fully charged - check that your memory card is fast enough (if its too slow it might be that the buffer is being reached far too fast to record a video).


----------



## gsgary (Feb 26, 2011)

Have you got a fast enough card fitted ?


----------



## ericANDamanda (Mar 24, 2011)

What sort of memory card are you using?  Bigger is better when recording video.  I had the same issue while using a 16GB Sandisk Extreme Pro 90/mbs UDMA 6 CF card on both my 60D AND my 5D M2 while recording video, it would just stop recording.  On the 60D however a notice would appear on the screen saying video recording has been stopped but on the 5D M2 there isn't a notice. I switched to Transcend 32 GB UDMA 600X and the issue hasn't cropped up yet.  I think It has something to do with the card not being able to absorb the data fast enough and the camera will buffer some information for a little while but when the buffer is full it chokes down and quits record mode.  Much the same way when you shoot photos in continuous bursts and the buffer fills up the camera goes from 4fps to 1. Hope this helps!


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 24, 2011)

I didn't think technical challenges meant hardware issues.


----------



## kashar (Mar 28, 2011)

ave you tried a reset ?


----------



## KmH (Mar 29, 2011)

You gotta love people who post....and then don't return to the thread they started. :er:


----------



## ben_k (Sep 27, 2011)

We shot a short film on the weekend and had the same issue the whole time.
Using two different SanDisk 16 gig Ultra II 30 Meg / second cards. It would very often freeze on the first take, and then be fine on the 2nd take.
Considered the card speed... but HD video is only supposed to require 5 meg / sec... so surely 30 meg / sec is fast enough?
Shot a few scenes on an 8 gig SanDisk Extreme III 30 meg / sec and the issue didn't come up... BUT the 8 gig card is the one known to cause camera lock up.
Any ideas? If it's the card speed why does it always work on the 2nd take?


----------

